# My new build - gaming rig!



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi..

I'm new here and i'de like to hear your opinion about my not yet ordered system and give some advice to improve it if needed..

ok here we go:




> Processor:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
> $189.99
> ...



i guess its prety good deal =]
i got this 40% percent reduction through a HI-TECH company, my uncle works there =]

so what do you think?


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you're in for some gaming goodness!  Very nice system!


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Beastly! Seems like you've got some money, why not go RAID with a pair of drives?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 17, 2008)

660 bucks for a monitor?  Holy hellbaskets.

I guess if you can afford it......


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL

look on the total price.. $1,377.792 only...

i dont understand too much in raids and stuff.. so if someone will explain this to me ide like to rich my knowledge =]


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Jul 17, 2008)

Ummm... U gotta hook us up man. I dont think you can choose anything better. A+


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Wikipedia is your friend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont get two HD 4870's.. Wait for the 4870X2, it costs 100$ less and performs better..


----------



## Xoote (Jul 17, 2008)

nice system


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Dont get two HD 4870's.. Wait for the 4870X2, it costs 100$ less and performs better..



do you got any idea about the release date? someone?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

Samsung 245BW has better response time than the Dell. bad choice for a Fan Thermaltake always exhadurates there specs go for a Yate Loon or a Scythe S-Flex.

- Christine


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

o thanks for the notice!
but about the screen.. the DELL's Viewing Angle is wider, samsung has TN panel which is not good for text reading, the brightness is lower then dell's and samsung doesnt has HDMI output.
the DELL is the best. specialy with the new REV which fixes some Input Lag problems and stuff.. 

about the fans..
I also thought about the NOCTUA NF-P12.. but i want something with leds =]
got any recommendation ?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

text is fine on TN Panels, I am supposed to wear glasses but to me this is a pro gaming build and response time to me is more important. Yate Loon makes some LED but you shouldn't sacrifice performance over aesthetics.

- Christine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2008)

Ditch the X48 and go with P45, unless you have crossfire on the brain.


----------



## FilipM (Jul 17, 2008)

I have that same board and I love it! OC friendly (well, I haven't pushed the limits yet) and if you have crossfire in mind from a review I saw here: http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761 the X48 blows all the other in CF performance!

Top notch PC, except, 600 bucks for a monitor...Whoa...


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> text is fine on TN Panels, I am supposed to wear glasses but to me this is a pro gaming build and response time to me is more important. Yate Loon makes some LED but you shouldn't sacrifice performance over aesthetics.
> 
> - Christine



cutie
response time and inut lag are not the same thing, response time depends about the time that the LCD crystals turn to the needed angle to show the needed color.. u c?.. this time is counted from the moment the color changes.. some companies benchmarking the response time from the color gray to white and to gray again this is where G2G comes from..

input lag is the time that the picture refreshes and how long the colors changes, which speed the crystals turn.. its almost the same but its not

i agree with you and many others that the DELL 2408WFP has input lag problem but my version of the monitor is the new one, the new revision 1.0 so it is the version which it fixed.. so i wont have to suffer from this =]

thanks anyway =]



File_1993 said:


> I have that same board and I love it! OC friendly (well, I haven't pushed the limits yet) and if you have crossfire in mind from a review I saw here: http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761 the X48 blows all the other in CF performance!
> 
> Top notch PC, except, 600 bucks for a monitor...Whoa...



hehe.. Yeah mate i know.. thats the reason ive chose it =]

and if y'all haven't noticed.. im taking 2X HD4870 which mean CrossFire..


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

> As usual I tested the screen in clone mode with a CRT to determine the level of input lag. This is something which can put off some gamers and is a delay between graphics card and monitor output. By hooking up a CRT you can show that  the LCD lags behind somewhat, which can affect users in some situations where they rely on the screen image being as fast as their inputs (e.g. fast FPS shooting games). Often, input lag is very low and probably wouldn't represent too much of a problem in real terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this was one of the early reported 'issues' with the screen, with users reporting that the 2408WFP's input lag was very high. As you can see from our tests, the screen showed on average a 64.1ms delay compared with the CRT, and reached as high as 70ms in some  instances. This was much higher than some other 24" models in the market, including the Samsung SM245B which showed only  7.5ms on average. The 2407WFP-HC only showed 34.3ms delay on average, which is modest for a 24" screen. Some users who game may well find problems with the delay here, which is a shame.



I don't think this has anything to do with what you just said, it's time between video card and display. but the response time is still slower than the Samsung, so what it doesn't have a HDMI port, get an adaptor they are $10-20 usd. you think this justifies $600?

- Christine


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm... well  I don't know how bad the Input Lag is..

why you are so sure this is so noticeable and interrupting the gaming..


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm not. but check the demonstration how input lag can effect response time. the Samsung has better numbers and it's cheaper even has portrait mode (mod) save some money for a RAID I realize you are probably ordering from your uncle's catalog but you could drop the Dell and Seagate for a Samsung and Western Digital Velociraptor.

PS, there are 2 versions of the Samsung Syncmaster 245.

"*B*" version comes with a Matte Coating and is sold in Canada, Australia and UK. Matte is non-reflective and hides imperfections like dirt, smudges and streaks.
"*BW*" version comes with a Glossy Coating and is sold in America. Glossy makes colors a little more vibrant and shades like black more intense but reveals imperfections.

if your a gamer Matte hands down.

- Christine


----------



## Ninfo'Sho (Jul 18, 2008)

this prices are not from the catalog.. the monitor is from DELL's site thats why the price is high.
its not the real price i will pay.. im sure it will be cheaper and i got 40% reduction..
besides im getting the new revision of this monitor so there wont be the Input Lag issue at all, its solved like some other problems.

for what the raids are used? whats the difference between standard HD like the Seagate Barracuda 500 GB?


----------



## rossiski (Aug 4, 2008)

Ninfo'Sho said:


> do you got any idea about the release date? someone?



Mid- to Late-August 2008.  I'm waiting for one also.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2008)

u can find cheaper monitors, but all in all nice setup


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ninfo'Sho said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm new here and i'de like to hear your opinion about my not yet ordered system and give some advice to improve it if needed..
> 
> ...



That system is quite godly imo.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 4, 2008)

4870 x2 is out end of August.


----------



## HAL7000 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ninfo'Sho....nice rig....


----------



## ENIAC (Aug 6, 2008)

Ninfo'Sho said:


> do you got any idea about the release date? someone?



Next week 8/12.
http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...=http://www.tomshardware.tw/596,news-596.html


----------



## caleb (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont get it 600 bucks for a screen like that i freaking cheap.
I payed about 700 bucks with current dollar rate 2 years ago for a samsung 940mw.

America is so cheap and yet you guys complain!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

very cool system , but here is my tips
1- try raid
2- pick more psu try 700w
3- e8400 is good but there is e8600
4- for my advice better leave this case and cpu cooler and try full case system with water cool and is range between 260 to 350 for good brand
5- well come in techpowerup


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice system, but my tips would be getting SLI 260/280's though. Just my Opinion though.


----------



## Dan2312 (Aug 11, 2008)

J-Man said:


> 4870 x2 is out end of August.



I was just wondering when that was out,  would match up lovely with my Nehalem system.

But i can't understand why some people are still purchasing systems with DDR2 ram anymore. 

Explain anyone?


----------



## zithe (Aug 15, 2008)

Dan2312 said:


> I was just wondering when that was out,  would match up lovely with my Nehalem system.
> 
> But i can't understand why some people are still purchasing systems with DDR2 ram anymore.
> 
> Explain anyone?



The gains from DDR3 aren't enough to justify the costs.


----------

